# Toys for bunnies!



## chloe201392 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi I'm looking for a good place to buy inexpensive toys for my bunnies as they seem to be getting quite bored in their run. Anyone aware of any good websites etc? Thanks in advance


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jul 17, 2015)

I go to different websites not all of them are cheap; Dr.Fosters&smith , on etsy :Best bird toys, theres also a bunny box that gives you monthly gifts Im not sure the name but it might be bunny box, Bobbys Bunny Boutique, Bunny approved etc ,Hope I helped XOXO


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Jul 24, 2015)

Here is something you can do that ha SUPER cheap- full a small brown paper bag (like lunch bag- sized) with hay, and then roll up the top. My rabbits absolutely loved it, as it gave them something to figure out- and then they were rewarded! 

It is easy to create your own toys with household objects. And of corse, it's much cheaper than buying toys from a store. But, if you do buy toys from a store, be a where of dyes that may be used. You do not want to give your rabbit dyes in their toys. Good luck!! &#128521;


----------



## CrashAndI (Jul 28, 2015)

My crash loves little cat toys!


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jul 29, 2015)

I buy cat toys and bird toys aswell as bunny ones  I also make some like a toilet roll with hay and all different things just be creative and see what your bunnies likes and build off that


----------



## Buns4Life_Cinder (Aug 18, 2015)

Baby toys are cheap( like plastic keys or teething things) you can also get or make plastic cups, toilet/ paper towel rolls( just the cardboard), cardboard boxes, tunnels( cat tunnels are best), cheap bamboo wicker baskets at dollar tree, willow balls,etc. There are so many toys but you can YouTube diy rabbit toys and you can make up own too!!


----------



## ilovepets (Aug 27, 2015)

i make these chew and toss toys for buns at the shelter. they are really cheap to make and they seem to like them. i love getting my rabbit the big cat toy balls from the dollar store. they are a large plastic ball with a smaller ball inside with a bell. they are big and easy to toss. cardboard boxes are always a big hit for my bun.

a great place to get toy parts is www.mysafebirdstore.com. i buy all of my bird things there and i make all of my own bird toys.. which could be bun toys too. it is sooo much cheaper to make toys than to buy them!! check out all of my DIY toys:

http://s1153.photobucket.com/user/thepetbarn/library/Parakeet%20Toys?sort=3&page=1


----------



## jhuber (Sep 5, 2015)

They also really like toilet paper cardboard rolls and wash clothes to chew on. Mine like these the best and it is cheap.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 6, 2015)

Ours get paper rollers both large and small(paper towel and T paper), paper bags big and small, egg cartons, untreated apple and willow branches, and cardboard boxes without the photo quality pics(plastic appliques)and the absolute favorite of our mini rex is a large plastic tray full of shredded newspaper--she gets in and you can't see her but you can see the paper moving around and then she pops up--I guess she thinks she's a submarine. I also make tower mazes with two or three levels out of cardboard boxes(Cardboard Castles) by filling a big box with several smaller ones with holes from one to the next and with one cut thru the top which is the bottom of the next level--usually three or four levels total. I' cheap and retired so I have plenty of time to be creative and boxes are free.


----------



## jhuber (Sep 6, 2015)

Very cool ideas!


----------



## Bunny_Cane (Sep 8, 2015)

I found some ferret toys at Petco that Jaina LOVES! They're little "sports balls" (a basketball and a tennis ball" and they have little bells in them. I left the tags on too, and she loves to grab that and throw them around.

I've done the toilet paper tube stuffed with hay, which kept her very entertained (since she doesn't seem to realize she can chew the roll itself  ). The other home made toy she liked was an envelope stuffed with hay then sealed. I ripped off part of one corner of the envelope so she could see the hay, and she LOVES it! She makes so much noise with it at night sometimes she manages to wake me up at night!!


----------

